# Keeping placenta at hospital birth- is it possible??



## babygrey (Jan 12, 2010)

After much soul-searching and debating, I've decided to birth my twins in the hospital.

I'm making peace with the decision, but something is nagging at me today that I hadn't thought of- I really want to keep my placentas.

DD was born at home and my mw and doula made me the most stunning placenta print and then we planted a new tree over where we buried the placenta. Her placenta print is now among the "I would run back into a burning house to save this" items.

Nine years later, I still regret that I only glanced at DS's placenta (hospital birth) and the thought of not being able to honor the twins' placentas is just hurting me.

Is it possible to keep your placenta at a hospital birth?

If you've kept yours, what kind of arrangements did you make and was there any drama?

Has anyone made a placenta print in a hospital (I'm having visions of doing it in secret on the floor ) ?


----------



## lsmama (May 27, 2009)

I'm in the same boat. I asked my midwife at my last appt, and her response was, "I will figure it out." Folks here have recommended bringing a cooler. I'll let you know when I find out more from my hospital.


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

My hospital actually offered it to me without being asked. They nicely packaged it and kept it in their fridge until discharge also. I was very thankful for that. I was a hospital transfer from home and didn't want to make any 'waves' so I had decided just to let it go and not even ask about it. Maybe they thought since I was a transfer I'd want it.


----------



## CBEmomma (Oct 24, 2010)

Yes, you can keep your placenta after a hospital birth. You might want to let your birth provider know ahead of time and if you take a hospital tour let them know as well. Some hospitals have no problem with it, and some hospitals will require you to fill out a form or even get a court order.


----------



## finnegansmom (Jul 15, 2007)

Ours you could take it home but it was something I made arrangements for ahead of time.

I'd bring a tupperware or something to take it home in, it was just in a basin after the birth and they didn't have "to go" containers. LOL.

I'd get something not clear and maybe one of those reusable shopping bags to carry it out in?

I envisioned I'd get pulled over with my holding this placenta on my lap on the way home.


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

i even had a hospital c birth and we took ours home to encapsulate. just make it clear that you want it and put it in your birth plan. <3 good luck!


----------



## mamaw/two (Nov 21, 2005)

We brought a cooler and kept ours. They said they could keep it in the fridge, but I was worried that it wouldn't be put in soon enough and kept cold or that if someone else was keeping theirs, they might accidentally be switched. I made some of it into smoothies and planted about 1/2 of it under an apple tree (I didn't have ANY ppd, unlike my three previous postpartums). We also had to sign a paper that released our "medical waste" to us.


----------



## *MamaJen* (Apr 24, 2007)

There was just a story in the Austin paper about women needing a court order to take their placenta home, because it's classified as medical waste: http://www.statesman.com/news/local/more-local-moms-taking-placentas-home-1080492.html


----------



## homebirthing (Nov 10, 2002)

I often bring home a placenta as a doula. I haven't ever had an issue with it and it isnt' even mine! I usually stick it in the freezer until the family gets home, or encapsulate it. Depends on what they want.


----------



## RoseRedHoofbeats (Feb 27, 2008)

I OFTEN kick myself for not taking my placenta home. My nurse-midwife did show it to me, and that was awesome, but I should have kept it. ARGH. I don't think it would have been a big deal to jsut be like, "Hey, throw that in here, kplzthx."

~Rose


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homebirthing*
> 
> I often bring home a placenta as a doula. I haven't ever had an issue with it and it isnt' even mine! I usually stick it in the freezer until the family gets home, or encapsulate it. Depends on what they want.


I am in MN and researching this. Good to know!


----------



## Quinalla (May 23, 2005)

Usually it is not a problem if you bring it up ahead of time (I would talk to your care provider and the hospital if possible) and yeah, I would bring a small cooler to keep it in.


----------

